# Where can I buy some Micore????



## robertjp (Sep 21, 2011)

Im assuming HD or Lowes doesnt carry Micore. Anybody know where I can find it? Thanks


----------



## branchburner (Sep 21, 2011)

http://www.kamconewengland.com/Locations/default.asp


----------



## cmonSTART (Sep 21, 2011)

Yup.  Same place I buy mine, only from their NH store.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 21, 2011)

I went to the mfr's web site and found a local supplier, Curtis Lumber.
They had to order it.


----------



## cwill (Sep 22, 2011)

Just had a conversation with someone at the tile store about micore. He wanted to know why I used three layers of cement board instead of micore. I said I couldn't find any. I ask if he knew where to get some (thinking he should know since he is asking me about using it) Told me no. Lol!!  The stuff is harder than it should be to find.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 22, 2011)

I thought someone here posted something about Lowes possibly carrying Micore . . .


----------



## cwill (Sep 22, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I thought someone here posted something about Lowes possibly carrying Micore . . .



I remember seeing that too. Must only be in some markets. Ivasked at both stores near me and nobody even knew what it was.


----------



## robertjp (Sep 22, 2011)

Forget it! I spent an hour on the phone, nobody carries it including the above stores. It is made by USG and is an industrial product not even on their website. You can order it but in quanities of 80 sheets. Now if I only had 79 more stoves....


----------



## branchburner (Sep 22, 2011)

Strange, cause i got mine at the NH Kamco, just like cmon start - but that was a few years ago. As I recall, they did not have it on hand but got a single sheet for me in a few days (from Boston store, I imagine).


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 23, 2011)

Curtis Lumber also ordered me one sheet.
Unfortunately, they're not in western NY, but are in central NY.


----------



## robertjp (Sep 23, 2011)

It's a lost cause trying to find that stuff. Even a woodstove dealer I tried didnt have it.


----------



## branchburner (Sep 23, 2011)

Not sure how close they are, but did you try these guys:

Atlantic Plywood Rochester
1671 Lyell Ave
Rochester, NY 14606
Phone: 1-800-801-9213

They may not sell direct but may ship to a store.


----------



## robertjp (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks i will try


----------



## BurnIt13 (Sep 23, 2011)

branchburner said:
			
		

> http://www.kamconewengland.com/Locations/default.asp



I vote Kamco as well.  They had plenty in thier MA and NH locations when I bought mine.  But that was in May.


----------



## branchburner (Sep 23, 2011)

BurnIt13 said:
			
		

> branchburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe if the NY Kamco doesn't stock it they can special order it. The guys in NH were really helpful.


----------



## robertjp (Sep 23, 2011)

OK I found it at Atlantic Plywood but they were a distributor so I had to order it from one of their retail partners for $55 a sheet 4x8 x 1/2". Whew what a hassle!


----------



## kingquad (Sep 23, 2011)

www.ebay.com
24x48 and 32x48 available


----------



## Wade A. (Sep 23, 2011)

Yep, a perennial question and search. Try finding it in the deep South sometime! When I did track it down, it was a fireplace and furnace installation shop that used it to make hearth pads. They were kind enought to sell me a sheet, but they were not taking a loss on it at the price, believe me (think it was $75 per sheet....and I would have paid $100). But, when you need it, you need it. Micore is like gold: It is where you find it.


----------



## robertjp (Sep 23, 2011)

OK so the Micore  supposedly has an R factor of R1.1 (1/2"). What is the R value of ceramic (porcelin really) tile as I need to get to R1.2?

Also can I put ceramic tile directly over the micore since the Micore is some sort of ceramic board? ceramic on ceramic?  Thanks much for the help here. I wondering how you cut the micore also?


----------



## robertjp (Sep 23, 2011)

OK so the Micore  supposedly has an R factor of R1.1 (1/2"). What is the R value of ceramic (porcelin really) tile as I need to get to R1.2?

Also can I put ceramic tile directly over the micore since the Micore is some sort of ceramic board? ceramic on ceramic?  Thanks much for the help here. I wondering how you cut the micore also?


Update: I found a spec sheet on it from USG. It is actually R1.03 and can be cut with ordinary tools.  There is a guy selling a piece on ebay for local pickup only but he says 

"USG Brand Micore 300 Mineral Fiber Board - Heat Shield

Micore 300 is a specialty Ceramic Fiber board from USG most commonly used for the panels inside cubicle walls due to its acoustic properties, but it is increasingly sought after as non-combustible wall and floor protection in reduced clearance coal, wood and pellet stove installations.

With an R rating of 1.03 per one 1/2" sheet, it can easily be sandwiched between the wood subfloor and 1/2" cement board with a tile or stone overlay for a combined total R value of 1.25... far exceeding  the recommended radiant heat reflection for most freestanding stoves. Add a thin sheet of steel in the sandwich to meet spark and ember protection requirements as well.

Material specification sheet:  http://literature.usg.com/pdf/IW803.pdf "

I guess I still have to use the cement backer board on top according to him but Im refusing to do the sheet metal too. enough is enough. Do I screw the cement board to the micore?


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 26, 2011)

robertjp said:
			
		

> OK so the Micore  supposedly has an R factor of R1.1 (1/2"). What is the R value of ceramic (porcelin really) tile as I need to get to R1.2?
> 
> Also can I put ceramic tile directly over the micore since the Micore is some sort of ceramic board? ceramic on ceramic?  Thanks much for the help here. I wondering how you cut the micore also?



If you go to the wiki-articles section and do a search you should find a list of materials and the R value . . . I can tell you that tile of whatever sort will not add a whole lot of R value to the hearth . . . OK, I just looked it up real quick and a quarter inch of ceramic tile is only .02 . . . I doubt porcelain tile will be much different in terms of the R value.

I have not used Micore to build a hearth, but as you discovered . . . and from what I've read . . . it is a pliant, soft material which does not add any structural support . . . from what I recall some folks make a Micore sandwich between two cement boards . . . but don't quote me on that . . . perhaps someone who has built a hearth out of Micore can give you better details on how they put things together.


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm getting ready to build one myself. I'm putting the micor on a hardwood floor. It's nice and soft.. but I don't think it's too soft for a 900 lb piece of granite. I'll have a couple of pieces of 1/2" cement board on top, thinset to even it out and than the granite.

Got my Micor at Kamco


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 26, 2011)

I used it as a baffle for an insert for several months, as I recall, before it crumbled.


----------



## tekguy (Jan 2, 2012)

I contacted Kamco and they told me they can not sell it since its a USCG product, whether they where telling the truth or blowing me off I can not say. They told me to go to 'Building Specialties'

Has anyone in Southern New England had any luck finding sheets of this? If so what are the dimensions of the sheets? I am going to try to track down and contact building specialties and will post me results.

Thanks~

edit-  I contacted I think Kamco in CT, looks like website is seperated off by area, kamconewengland, kamcoboston, etc..


----------



## chipsoflyin (Jan 2, 2012)

I have four twenty by thirty six inch pieces I could sell for fifty plus shipping


----------



## tekguy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am interested but I dont think thats enough, I have an Englander that has a r2 floor protection rating and I want to overbuild the hearth for future upgrades and peace of mind ;~

is the stuff light for shipping purposes?


----------



## HotCoals (Jan 2, 2012)

tekguy said:
			
		

> I am interested but I dont think thats enough, I have an Englander that has a r2 floor protection rating and I want to overbuild the hearth for future upgrades and peace of mind ;~
> 
> is the stuff light for shipping purposes?



Hey Mike!
I see you found your way here!
These guys are good!


----------



## chipsoflyin (Jan 2, 2012)

The stuff I have is a half inch thick with an r value of 1.02, the stuff is light enough to ship. I had eight pieces shipped to me in one box that didn't weigh more than fifty lbs


----------



## tekguy (Jan 2, 2012)

i am area code 01028 if you can get a quick ship quote or send me dimensions and I will check, thanks

where did you order from? i like the thought of using this stuff -peace of mind


-yeah HotCoals.. i think i got a year on ya, I just usually read and use the search function, most of the time the info you need can be found, before I got rid of the pellet stove I came here for along time looking for pellet reviews~


----------



## HotCoals (Jan 2, 2012)

tekguy said:
			
		

> i am area code 01028 if you can get a quick ship quote or send me dimensions and I will check, thanks
> 
> where did you order from? i like the thought of using this stuff -peace of mind
> 
> ...


Of course you were here before me..lol.
Well Mike I'm out to put that Apex together..the cold and snow is coming!


----------



## tekguy (Jan 2, 2012)

HotCoals said:
			
		

> tekguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was actually flurrying here today~


----------



## chipsoflyin (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in area code 43449. Not quite sure besides going to the post office and doing the "if it fits it ships" thing. I don't remember the company, but it was a mantel company out of Washington or california


----------



## tekguy (Jan 2, 2012)

I found an old PDF price list online for Aetna Plywood (distrubitor-wholesaler) for you guys in midwest that lists 4X8 sheets of Micore 300 @$25 -its dated may 2005

Mantel Craft sells 20X72 sheets cut down to 20X24 for shipping at $38 delivered
http://www.mantelcraft.com/fireplace-facing-systems/micore-board-cv230/

Electric Fireplaces Direct sells 20X72 sheets at $37.50

http://www.electricfireplacesdirect.com/Fireplace_Surround_Facing_Chart.html

I found this Craiglist ad:
http://erie.craigslist.org/mat/2723815046.html
"Due to sizing rules, this product can be shipped in 24"x48" ($25) or 32"x48" ($35) sections only and then joined using a non-fortified (non-combustible) mastic or thinset. Several boards of the 24"x48" typically costs about $12 to 20 to ship depending on size and quantity. The cost for packaging and handling is included in the price. Please email me with your zip code for a shipping quo"

I also found this ebay auction:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USG-Brand-Micore-300-Mineral-Fiber-Board-/190346402343

I think it same guy from the craiglist ad, the ebay seller id is (just in case that auction ends when you see this): 
http://myworld.ebay.com/wabaehr

Thought I would share


----------



## chipsoflyin (Jan 3, 2012)

I believe it was mantel craft that sold me mine, sounds like your all set


----------



## Osburning (Jan 3, 2012)

I bought some from mantles direct a year ago, had no problem with the order. http://www.mantelsdirect.com/MC300-Micore-Board?amp;category=304


----------



## robertjp (Jan 3, 2012)

I have an extra piece for sale. I only used half of the sheet I bought. If anybodys interested, let me know and I will cut a good deal. Im in upstate NY. I think its 4 x 4. I will find out. $25 plus shipping.


----------



## tekguy (Jan 3, 2012)

I have also been looking into two other products, 
Thermafiber K-FAC19
and 
Insblock-19

this is what kfac shows:
Thermal Conductivity (1) per ASTM C177
K-factor-BTU â€“ in./hr. â€“ ft2 - Â°F
400Â° F 500Â° F 600Â° F 700Â° F 800Â° F 900Â° F
0.46    0.51  0.56    0.64    0.71    0.80

if  R=(1/K)*T
@400F its R2.17/inch
@900F its R1.25/inch

what temps do they use for a stove? kfac can be found in 1.5 and 3" thickness pretty easy


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 3, 2012)

I couldn't find it so I gave up and used a few of the other options. Still air, and durock. I really would have preferred micore.


----------



## tekguy (Jan 14, 2012)

i scored the Micore for free at work, part of the business does alot of office interior remodels and installs -asked the warehouse guys if they had any panels that they where getting rid of (which there almost always is) and found 8 panel inserts that where made of micore 300~

nothing beats free


----------



## HotCoals (Jan 14, 2012)

tekguy said:
			
		

> i scored the Micore for free at work, part of the business does alot of office interior remodels and installs -asked the warehouse guys if they had any panels that they where getting rid of (which there almost always is) and found 8 panel inserts that where made of micore 300~
> 
> nothing beats free


Good deal Mike!
See you on HCS.


----------



## tekguy (Jan 21, 2012)

took some pics when i pulled panels apart.. might help guys trying to find this stuff:


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 21, 2012)

I got mine from Curtis Lumber.  I had to go to the suppler to find out who carries it and then work down from there.  Their desk had to order it as a special item.

Matt


----------

